# Do i give a 2nd chance?



## iceyman

Low 20s kid worked for us a bit last year. When we were busy he was a good worker but in downtime probably the most annoying kid ive ever met. Wouldnt shut up and is a know it all. My brother wanted to filet him and cook him on the grill(literally lol). We got rid of him as we have more than enough employees and didnt want to torture ourselves any longer. So i get a text today from the kid looking to work again.. maybe he grew up? All his friends work for us and maybe he figured out why he was the only one who didn't last.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Ha, we've all had those guys before.

Perhaps he has found the light, you know, shut up stupid I need a job.....

Bring him back at a lower pay, tell him you'll bring him back up if he behaves


----------



## Randall Ave

Me, probably not. But if you want to give him a chance. Give him a trial period. Then an evaluation. Then it's sink or swim


----------



## Mr.Markus

Is that the same text MarK O sent MJD to get unbanned...?


----------



## Philbilly2

Mr.Markus said:


> Is that the same text MarK O sent MJD to get unbanned...?


Lol:laugh:


----------



## Defcon 5

1olddogtwo said:


> Ha, we've all had those guys before.
> 
> Perhaps he has found the light, you know, shut up stupid I need a job.....
> 
> Bring him back at a lower pay, tell him you'll bring him back up if he behaves


I'm guessing you two have a lot in common...:hammerhead:


----------



## Philbilly2

Sounds like the best solution is to stay busy and he is a good worker... 

I wish I could say that I thought people change... but I am the ladder half. 

I guess it all depends on how much of an investment this kid is? I understand people grow up at different rates... I often wish that I would have spent a few more years in my "childhood" if you know what I mean...


----------



## iceyman

Very low investment as in none. He will be part time until our season really gets going in may. He will have to prove hes not as annoying and then he will make it thru to summer. I will be able to get rid of him at any time without it affecting my business in any way. Time shall tell.


----------



## leolkfrm

hard to find good workers, might be worth putting up with his other issues


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> Is that the same text MarK O sent MJD to get unbanned...?


That was supposed to be our secret.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

The problem is when you got one guy standing around talking you have one or two standing there listening and all work stops.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> The problem is when you got one guy standing around talking you have one or two standing there listening and all work stops.


Not in the union monkey jungle............there would be 16 other guys standing aroond listening...........then again, work hardly starts in a union monkey jungle.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Not in the union monkey jungle............there would be 16 other guys standing aroond listening...........then again, work hardly starts in a union monkey jungle.


Your Point???


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Your Point???


Wasn't aware I was supposed to have one.


----------



## BUFF

I fired my kid for being moron or maybe I was the moron for putting him to work at 13yo and pretty immature. I did bring him back after we had a good long talk about what it means to be at work.
Also had a talk with one of my younger guys about his performance, the talk started oot with me saying "tell me why I shouldn't fire you for being a moron". Aboot 30min later he had a clear understanding of whats expected and this kid/guy has turned into one of my better guys.
So if you know the guy can do the work I'd give him chance, tell him what you expect along with the issue you saw before and if goes back to his old ways fire him


----------



## 1olddogtwo

BUFF said:


> I fired my kid for being moron or maybe I was the moron for putting him to work at 13yo and pretty immature. I did bring him back after we had a good long talk about what it means to be at work.
> Also had a talk with one of my younger guys about his performance, the talk started oot with me saying "tell me why I shouldn't fire you for being a moron". Aboot 30min later he had a clear understanding of whats expected and this kid/guy has turned into one of my better guys.
> So if you know the guy can do the work I'd give him chance, tell him what you expect along with the issue you saw before and if goes back to his old ways fire him


That's was pretty nice of you to give Todd a second chance.

He's needs another talking about drinking/posting/texting.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> I fired my kid for being moron or maybe I was the moron for putting him to work at 13yo and pretty immature. I did bring him back after we had a good long talk about what it means to be at work.
> Also had a talk with one of my younger guys about his performance, the talk started oot with me saying "tell me why I shouldn't fire you for being a moron". Aboot 30min later he had a clear understanding of whats expected and this kid/guy has turned into one of my better guys.
> So if you know the guy can do the work I'd give him chance, tell him what you expect along with the issue you saw before and if goes back to his old ways fire him


I had a guy like that a few years back. I may have told this story before....

I was this close >< to firing him. Late, slow, didn't care, etc. Told him to poop or get oof the pot and overnight (literally) he got his poop in a group and turned oot to be a one of my best employees.


----------



## BUFF

1olddogtwo said:


> That's was pretty nice of you to give Todd a second chance.
> 
> He's needs another talking about drinking/posting/texting.


At RT's stage of life there's no hope of changing his ways.........


----------



## iceyman

My bigger problem with employees is my 22yr old brother. The kid just has zero care or responsibility in the world.. i partially blame my parents for babying the hell out him for his whole "adult" life. He didnt want to go to college to work in the family business but he shows he obviously doesnt want to work for us either. These millennials are something else


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5 said:


> Your Point???


He wasnt talking to you just about you...:laugh::laugh:

PS, his point is on his head.


----------



## BUFF

iceyman said:


> My bigger problem with employees is my 22yr old brother. The kid just has zero care or responsibility in the world.. i partially blame my parents for babying the hell out him for his whole "adult" life. He didnt want to go to college to work in the family business but he shows he obviously doesnt want to work for us either. These millennials are something else


Fire him, family doesn't mean they're entitled to a job.


----------



## Defcon 5

1olddogtwo said:


> That's was pretty nice of you to give Todd a second chance.
> 
> He's needs another talking about drinking/posting/texting.


What's the problem with Drinking and expounding my wisdom??...I know MJD likes when I do it...Thumbs Up


----------



## Randall Ave

Defcon 5 said:


> What's the problem with Drinking and expounding my wisdom??...I know MJD likes when I do it...Thumbs Up


I bet sometimes you guys cause him to have a cocktail or two.


----------



## FredG

iceyman said:


> My bigger problem with employees is my 22yr old brother. The kid just has zero care or responsibility in the world.. i partially blame my parents for babying the hell out him for his whole "adult" life. He didnt want to go to college to work in the family business but he shows he obviously doesnt want to work for us either. These millennials are something else


No offense we all have trouble with family, I hope your 22yr old brother is not setting a bad example. Some of these younger guys don't want to work hard. My son won't work with me, He's got a 4yr degree and a office job and he can stay there. It appears that he learned his lesson the former employee by his text. You said he was wide open when the fish are biting. Just tell him to keep it shut or he will go down the road again.

Better now but kind of mean when I'm working. Not yelling or nothing just don't talk much and keep my mind on the job and completing. We can all get guys to start something, The guys that can complete in a timely manner is what I need.


----------



## iceyman

FredG said:


> No offense we all have trouble with family, I hope your 22yr old brother is not setting a bad example. Some of these younger guys don't want to work hard. My son won't work with me, He's got a 4yr degree and a office job and he can stay there. It appears that he learned his lesson the former employee by his text. You said he was wide open when the fish are biting. Just tell him to keep it shut or he will go down the road again.
> 
> Better now but kind of mean when I'm working. Not yelling or nothing just don't talk much and keep my mind on the job and completing. We can all get guys to start something, The guys that can complete in a timely manner is what I need.


In the field is when my bro does the job, its the behind the scenes stuff that he doesnt have the drive for. Im hoping as he gets older he views the business the way i do. Also hope this time around the 2nd chancer has his act together and just works without the other nonsense. Would be nice lol


----------

